# Unimat DB200



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry if I'm posting in the wrong forum. Just figured there was a better chance of reaching the right people here than in the power tools forum.

My son is working at a scrap yard right now and grabbed this when it came in and thought I might like it. Its a Unimat DB200. Not sure of the year, but I think early 1950's?









I haven't done any turning at all and know nothing about the equipment. If I clean this up would it work for small turning projects like pens? the motor runs and nothing seems to be seized up. There seems to be many accessories available on ebay (and belts). If anything, I see they sell for $400-$500 dollars! But I would rather use it if you guys think it would work for turning wood.


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry only half the picture shows. Used photo bucket. The picture was complete there.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Sure you can do some woodturning on it… things
like bottle stoppers and chess sets. The Taig lathe
available today is a similar sort of thing, broadly 
speaking. Lee Valley sells Taig lathes and there's
some useful information on the Lee Valley site
about the possibilities.


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I believe that was originally sold as a minature metal turning lathe.. but according to the specs found over at unimat.homestead.com it has a speed range of 310 to 5200, so it should be able to handle small wood turnings (it only has a 3" swing over the bed, and just under 7" between centers). Certainly won't hurt to give it a try and see! It is a cool looking little lathe and could be a lot of fun to play with.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

My Grand dad gave me one, I still have it!
They had a wood turning kit for it. You can certainly make a pen, and the metal parts also-"poison dart pen". It will just take a while-not a massive amount of power there.
You have the rare threading attachment! Serious cult following on those things, yours is a very early one.


----------



## bygrace (Jan 3, 2013)

Loren, Brad and unbob, Thanks for your input. I think I'll clean it up and give it a try. It'll be fun just to get it going and play with.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Surprisingly, I wound up buying one of those little lathes today. It was too cute to pass up 

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have one of those fully equipped with all attachments I bought used in the late 1960s. Yes, it is a metal lathe that also does a good job turning wood. It is intended as a serious metal lathe for model makers and does an excellent job. Be aware that if you turn a good bit of wood, the wood dust gets into the working of the carriage and the round ways and will gum up the works. You will have to clean in out every once in a while. Not much of a problem though. Clean that sucker up and get it working. You will have a lot of fun! And spray it all over with WD-40, let it sit overnight, and wipe it down in the morning. Do this about one a year and it will stay rust free in an air conditioned environment.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a newer model I purchased back around 1974.
I use it to turn wax rods for ring patterns in my jewelry store.
Sure it would turn wood.
Limits as stated above. 
It's only about a 1/10th HP so you wont be getting in any hurry.

I might be interested in selling mine with all the accessories, wooden storage case and original manual. Going to be selling the jewelry business in a couple years and don't do much custom work an more.


----------

